# S7-400 alle LED blinken keine Verb. MPI



## Kieler (6 Januar 2009)

Hallo Freunde,

ich sitze gerade vor einem Schaltschrank und wollte eine S7-400 (414-2) zum ersten mal Inbetrieb nehmen. Geht leider nicht. Alle LED's blinken. Ein Urlöschen geht nicht und eine Verbindung über MPI lässt sich auch nicht aufbauen. Fällt jemand dazu etwas ein ?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (6 Januar 2009)

Ist eine MC drin? Ggf. stehen dort fehlerhafte Infos drauf -> dann mal ohne testen. 
Hatte schon einmal Erfolg mit Netz aus - Schalter auf MRES und halten - Netz ein. Nach ein paar Sekunden hatte sich die CPU wieder normal verhalten und dann MRES -> Start


----------



## Kieler (6 Januar 2009)

Hallo Rainer,

Deine Idee war gar nicht schlecht.
Nach Spannung aus und EIN mit gehaltenen MRES für ca. 10 Sekunden und dann loslasen und nochmal Spannnung AUS-EIN sahen die LED gut aus. Nach dem ich meinen original Soemens USB-MBI Adapter gesteckt habe ging das geblicke wieder los. Befürchte meine nagelneue CPU hat etwas weg. Überlege noch ich das weiter eingrenzen kann.

Kieler


----------



## vierlagig (6 Januar 2009)

ich werfe mal in den raum: firmware und das entsprechende update ...


----------



## Rainer Hönle (6 Januar 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ich werfe mal in den raum: firmware und das entsprechende update ...


Schon, aber wie kommt das in die CPU?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (6 Januar 2009)

Kieler schrieb:


> Nach dem ich meinen original Soemens USB-MBI Adapter gesteckt habe ging das geblicke wieder los.


Was hast Du da getan? Nur den Adapter angesteckt? Oder irgend etwas mit dem PG gemacht? Hast Du einen anderen Adapter zum Testen? Blinkt die Kiste auch, wenn Du den Adapter auf die DP-Schnittstelle steckst? Ist das Netzteil auch neu oder schon "geprüft"?


----------



## vierlagig (6 Januar 2009)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Schon, aber wie kommt das in die CPU?


 
über die MC, wie gehabt ...


----------



## Rainer Hönle (6 Januar 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> über die MC, wie gehabt ...


Ok, erst denken, dann schreiben


----------



## Kieler (6 Januar 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ich werfe mal in den raum: firmware und das entsprechende update ...



Wie kommst Du auf die entsprechende Idee? Hast Du schon entsprechende Erfahrung gemacht?


----------



## vierlagig (6 Januar 2009)

Kieler schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du auf die entsprechende Idee? Hast Du schon entsprechende Erfahrung gemacht?


 
es gab mal ne 414-2 firmware die entsprechendes verhalten zeigte. einfach mal in die liste gucken ob deine dabei ist. ein update auf die neuste version schadet zudem fast nie.


----------



## kermit (6 Januar 2009)

Suchbegriff im Forum: Christbaum

siehe z.B.:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?p=62123&highlight=christbaum#post62123


----------



## jokey (6 Januar 2009)

Alternativ ein Versuch:
Schau mal im Handbuch unter "CPU in Auslieferungszustand versetzen", mach das dort beschriebene und dann lass das ding danach mal 10 minuten an. Hat bei mir schon mal ne 414-2 geretttet...


----------



## hansaaa (6 Januar 2009)

ich hatte auch mal den fall 
da war die cpu defekt


----------



## Kieler (7 Januar 2009)

*Defekt*

... vielen Dank für Eure Unterstützung. Ich habe die CPU jetzt abgeschrieben.


----------



## vierlagig (7 Januar 2009)

Kieler schrieb:


> ... vielen Dank für Eure Unterstützung. Ich habe die CPU jetzt abgeschrieben.


 
haste ein rack dazu? dann schick ich dir mal meine adresse 

FW-update probiert?
zugriff über anderen weg getestet? z.b. ethernet wenn CP vorhanden


----------



## Rainer Hönle (7 Januar 2009)

Kieler schrieb:


> ... vielen Dank für Eure Unterstützung. Ich habe die CPU jetzt abgeschrieben.


Bevor Du sie in die Tonne klopfst, schicke sie lieber mir ;-), denn die 414-2 fehlt noch in meiner Sammlung. Porto und Verpackung zahl ich auch.


----------



## Kieler (7 Januar 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> FW-update probiert?
> zugriff über anderen weg getestet? z.b. ethernet wenn CP vorhanden



Ein Zugriff übers Ethernet, ging eben sowenig wie über MPI und Profibus. Was mich etwas ärgert, die Anlage stand jetzt fast ein Jahr rum. Nun wollen wir sie Inbetrieb nehmen und die CPU spinnt. Vermutlich hat sie diesen Fehler vom ersten Augenblick. Hatte nur niemand gemerkt, weil erst jetzt das Programm eingehaucht werden soll. Trotzdem denke ich, auf diesem Bauteil ist noch Garantie und Siemens soll sich kümmern. Das Thema mit dem FW-Update erschien mir auch noch die einzig sinnvolle Alternative. Aber ich habe kein Gerät um die notwendigen Datein auf die Karte zu bekommen. Ich habe gelesen, man kann bei Siemens auch eine Karte inclusive Update erhalten. Das macht aber irgendwie auch keinen richtigen Sinn. So wird das morgen wohl ein Fall für DHL.

Kieler


----------



## vierlagig (7 Januar 2009)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Bevor Du sie in die Tonne klopfst, schicke sie lieber mir ;-), denn die 414-2 fehlt noch in meiner Sammlung. Porto und Verpackung zahl ich auch.


 
ich war eher!!!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (7 Januar 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ich war eher!!!


Ja, aber Du willst noch ein Rack dazu und ich nicht


----------



## Kieler (9 Januar 2009)

*Stand der Dinge*

Nachdem ich mitbekommen habe, dass die Garantie abgelaufen ist und was die Karte neu kostet, habe ich doch weiter gemacht. Erstmal bei Siemens nachgefragt, was eine Reparatur  kostet : Pauschal 934,-€.  Oh Mann!
Also das Thema mit dem Update wieder aufgegriffen. Davon mal ab, dass ich noch nicht weiß, wie ich die Daten dort rauf bekommen soll. Man benötigt eine 4 MB (MB nicht GB). Diese liegt bei einem Listenpreis von knapp 500€. Das tut schon richtig weh.

Hat nicht einer eine entsprechende Karte rumliegen, die er mir mal für einen Tag leihen kann?

Kieler


----------



## Kaily (11 August 2009)

*Fehlerbehebung*

Hatte das gleiche Problem bei einem Kunden in Norwegen.
Die Steuerung ist eine S7-414    6ES7414-2XJ01-0AB0

Spannung aus
Flash raus 
Spannung ein
Urlöschen
Run leuchtet
Sannung aus 
Flash rein 
Spannung ein 
Reset
Steuerung läuft

Mit dem Flash in der Steuerung klappt es nicht.


----------



## Taddy (11 August 2009)

Hallo

http://support.automation.siemens.c...rch&searchinprim=0&nodeid0=10805390&x=26&y=10

Laut Siemens brauchst Du eine 2 MB Karte.


----------



## Taddy (11 August 2009)

http://support.automation.siemens.c...r=true&siteid=cseus&query2=&modelled=&lang=deHallo,
vielleicht hilft es Dir

Beitrags-ID:1316905


----------



## peter(R) (11 August 2009)

Hallo Leute das Problem stammt aus JANUAR 2009 (siehe Threderstelldatum) evtl. hat sich das Problem schon erledigt !!!   

peter(R)


----------

